# Tub/shower Stall



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

After reading the cleaning instructions for our shower stall, I'm a little confused. First of all, we use it. We have grandchildren. It gets dirty! This 'clean lightly' stuff just isn't going to work. Any suggestions before I tackle the latest shower/tub ring? Wiping with a damp cloth just isn't going to get it!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I use Soft Scrub -- works fine -- we use ou shower allot...

I would try a little section of your shower first to make sure it works for you without scratching ....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First you want me to use the shower while camping? Isn't that what the river is for?? And now you want to clean it???









I had to try to be a bit funny. I actually shower outside more often then inside but the DW uses comet on the tub and has not said it has damaged it.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Same as Ghosty- Soft Scrub- no bleach type, I like the lemon kind


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2005)

mjs518 said:


> Same as Ghosty- Soft Scrub- no bleach type, I like the lemon kind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being a newbie here I have a question. Has anyone used tub calking around the shower-tub area. We bought a new 2005 rss and it looks like it needs to be sealed with something.
Any help appreciated. Thanks.
Judy & Bob


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I also use Soft Scrub, the orange flavor.


----------



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

OK, thanks all. Re. the river idea. THAT was the problem, they were IN the river!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So Andy, you camp in secluded spots I assume









I use Soft Scrub or Bon Ami which is not abrasive

John


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We use Orange-scented Pine-Sol on the entire camper. Floors, counters, sinks, cabinets, vinyl, toilet, and shower. Quick and easy, disinfects, and smells purdy.

Randy


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

2blackdogs,
You are NOT supposed to caulk the area where the tub surround meets the tub. This gap allows for circulation and drainage if there is ever a moisture build up behind the surround.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

CamperDC said:


> 2blackdogs,
> You are NOT supposed to caulk the area where the tub surround meets the tub. This gap allows for circulation and drainage if there is ever a moisture build up behind the surround.
> [snapback]46533[/snapback]​


Thanks, Camper DC, was wondering about that.
Bob, Judy & 2blackdogs


----------

